

APL Problem Solving Competition - chaoxu
http://www.dyalogaplcompetition.com/

======
chipuni
Note that:

1\. Only full-time students will win the contest. 2\. This contest is tied to
a commercial version of APL.

~~~
arcfide
Dyalog APL is commercial, but they are open-source friendly. I work with and
am sponsored by them, and we are actively working to open-source as much as is
possible provided that we can continue to support the projects. Similarly,
they release software like MiServer, which is a web server in pure APL as open
source.

------
mcguire
Possibly worth it for the Discover APL section and _Mastering Dylog APL_
(available in PDF form free).

------
gtani
tangential question, is it possible to version control workspaces in e.g. git?

I found this for Dyalog, but long time i havent' touched APL

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21488433/is-there-a-
file-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21488433/is-there-a-file-type-
for-apl-programs)

___________

same question for smalltalk:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8244502/version-
control-f...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8244502/version-control-for-
smalltalk-seaside)

~~~
arcfide
Yes, this is possible through SALTing. It allows objects in the Workspace to
be associated with human readable files in the file system, which Git can
maintain.

